# Driving Without Autopilot



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

While my Model 3 is in service, I’ve had the chance to drive a Model S as my regular driver. The first EV I wanted was a Model S, but the 3 was what was affordable to me (and honestly more my size). I’m not feeling super fond of that size now (and a few other things, but what I really want to talk about is driving without autopilot (or FSD Beta).

I’ve had my car for over 3 years and have come to anticipate the release of allowing Autopilot to take over when I’m on the free way (and more recently, handling most driving with FSD Beta).

I find that I’m having more trouble staying focused on lane keeping. I’ve gotten so used to being able to focus on other elements of driving (the cars around me, quick peeks at scenery, keeping tabs on my route) that I feel somewhat reluctant to even drive anywhere.

Sure, there are some differences with the S and available settings that contribute (I’d forgotten about switching my steering to Comfort—that eased a lot of my body tension; I had to figure that out with my 3 as well). But Autopilot is one I miss the most. Even my method of enabling autopilot is pretty engrained in muscle memory—it’s taken a lot of thought to remember how to interact with the dedicated Autopilot stalk for standard cruise control.

This experience has taught me that I really do rely on Autopilot to keep me safe. To stay in between those lines. As I get older, I’m really going to want FSD to be realized to handle driving tasks so I don’t get too worn out.

Okay, I’m gonna sneak in just a little bit of Model S/3 comparison stuff. I keep looking to the right for my speedometer but it’s not there. I am 100% used to finding the speed on my center screen. I honestly mostly ignore the second screen unless it distracts me with map animations that I wasn’t anticipating. 🙃 I do appreciate that the Bluetooth media player on the secondary screen shows the actual time remaining for audio files playing on my phone.

I really love my 3 and miss it.

≡


----------

